# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  SOLARIS

## sayeh007

با سلام
کسی می دونه سولاریس چه جور سیستم عاملی هست یه اطلاعات کلی اگه بدید خیلی ممنون میشم ایا مزیتی برای استفاده از آن هست یا به دارد نخوره و وقت گذاشتن رو سولاریس بیهوده هست 
با تشکر :متفکر:  .

----------


## rezaTavak

این سیستم عامل توسط sun (سازنده جاوا و سخت افزار شبکه) تولید می شه و اخیرا به صورت opensource در آمده. 

یک یونیکس است (نه لینوکس) و بر پایه BSD داریور است. محیط گرافیکی آن Java Desktop است.

بیشتر برنامه های کاربردی لینوکس برای آن قابل استفاده خواهد بود.

----------


## Mamdos

و ضمنا تا جایی که می‌دانم یک سیستم عامل بسیار خوب مهندسی شده (به قول خودشان «پیشرفته‌ترین سیستم عامل روی زمین»، که در درس‌های سیستم عامل از آن زیاد مثال زده می‌شود)  است که عمدتا برای سرورها استفاده می‌شود و کمتر در رایانه‌های شخصی. مناسب برای سامانه‌های چند پردازنده.

----------


## Developer Programmer

تصویر دسکتاپش رو گذاشتم.
اگه اطلاعات بیشتری خواستی روی عکس کلیک کن.
 
اگه در مورد نصب و محیط کاریش مشکل داشتی، به Video.Google.com برو و فیلم هاش رو نگاه کن.

خوش باشی.

----------


## C.c0d3r

سیستم عامل solaris یک سیستم عامل unix base خیلی قوی هست که اخیرا با OpenBSD توی امنیت دارن رقابت میکنن و ظاهرا عقب افتاده .
امنیت فوق العاده بالائی داره !
به هیچ وجه برای سیستم های خانگی و کارهایی غیر از کارهای شبکه و امنیت توصیه نمیشه !
برای سرور ها و مخصوص جهت firewall خیلی خوب عمل کرده و خروجیهای خوبی داشته .

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
سان اخیرا روی اوپن سولاریس نه تنها به عنوان یک سرور شبکه بلکه به عنوان دسکتاپ هم مانور می دهد در جلسه معرفی محصول شون که اخیرا شرکت کرده بودم دو تا دی وی دی که یکی شامل خود سیستم عامل به همراه چند نسخه لایو آن (از جمله نسخه با KDE) و دیگری شامل فیلم ها و منابع آموزشی هست به من داده اند. از اونجایی که در اختیار قرار دادن محصولات sun   برای ایران رو ممنوع کردند فکر می کنم پیدا کردن همچین چیزی تو ایران خیلی راحت نباشه اما اگر برای کسی داشتنش جالب هست و فضایی روی وب به اندازه  کافی در اختیار داره به من یه pm بده.

یه ... ...

----------


## Inprise

> به هیچ وجه برای سیستم های خانگی و کارهایی غیر از کارهای شبکه و امنیت توصیه نمیشه !
> برای سرور ها و مخصوص جهت firewall خیلی خوب عمل کرده و خروجیهای خوبی داشته .


از سولاریس عموما" به عنوان زیر ساخت Application Server ها ( سان - اوراکل - ... ) و بانکهای اطلاعاتی بزرگ و NAS ها و امثال این استفاده میشه ، و عموما" کسی از سولاریس به عنوان سیستم عاملی برای فایروال و امثال آن استفاده نمیکنه و مسئله متداولی هم نیست .

هر چند سولاریس نگارش 32 بیتی بر اساس اینتل هم داره اما تمرکز اصلی اش روی بستر 64 بیتی اسپارک است و خیلی از راه حلهای تجاری بزرگ - مثلا" SAP - بصورت یکپارچه با سخت افزارهای سان و سولاریس فروخته میشن .

اصولا سولاریس سیستم عامل قابل اتکاء و پایداری است که نگهداری و مدیریت اون هزینه بالاتری نسبت به لینوکس و خانواده BSD داره ، و عموما" برای محیطهائی که با کاربردهای Open Source آشنا تر هستند - مانند مدیریت شبکه ، فایروال ، سرویس دهنده فایل و امثال آن - مناسب نیست . Open Solaris که با تفاوتهای مختصری ، همه قابلیتهای سولاریس را دارد رایگان است و همه میتوانند دریافت و استفاده کنند

----------


## Best Programmer

کمی آشنایی با سولاریس 10:
برخلاف دیگر محیط های یونیکسی ، در سولاریس 10 برنامه های GNU در شاخه /usr/sfw ذخیره میشود.
در این سیستم عامل سان ، UFS را که بسیار هم در کنترل Fragmentation موفق بود را حذف کرده است. البته ZFS  هنوز می تواند از 128بیت ذخیره داده و مجازی سازی کامل هارد پشتیبانی نماید.
این سیستم عامل به عنوان Server OS شناخته میشود ، البته شرکت سان برای بهره مندی از نیروهای خارج از شرکت (البته به طور مجانی) نگارشی تحت عنوان OpenSolaris را ارئه داد.
این سیستم عامل بیشتر بر اساس پردازشگر های UltraSparc طراحی شده اند ولی باPlatform  X86 و AMD64و EMT64 نیز قابل راه اندازی می باشد. البته در برخی موارد این سیستم عامل بر روی پردازشگر های  Opteron بسیار سزیع تر عمل میکند.
از کاربرد های سروری این سیستم عامل:
1- WebServer
2- DataCenter
3- با توجه به معماری سیستم عامل و پردازنده ultraSparc برای عملیات موازی بسیار عالی می باشند.(منظور انجام Thread های زیاد همزمان)
و کاربردهای دسکتاپی:
چون معمولا در این گونه سیستم های معمولا پلت فرم x86 استفاده می شود بیشترین کاربرد این سیستم عامل مباحث یادگیری و Penetration Testing استفاده می شود   
در انتها هم یکی از کتب قوی آشنایی با معماری این سیستم عامل را معرفی می کنم :
Solaris Internals: Core Kernel Architecture

----------


## dkhatibi

به طور رایگان پیدا می شه؟
چند تا سی دیه؟
کجاست؟

----------


## saeedIRHA

http://www.sun.com/software/solaris/get.jsp

----------


## Best Programmer

> به طور رایگان پیدا می شه؟
> چند تا سی دیه؟
> کجاست؟


رایگان که نیست. ولی من این سیستم عامل را دارم ،ولی متاسفانه اینقدر درگیر کارهای دیگر هستم که وقت مطالعه درباره این سیستم عامل را نداشته ام. فعلا همین ویندوز را کامل سردر بیارم خودش کلی کار هست  :افسرده:  
اگر خواستی تماس بگیر به طریقی به دستتون می رسونیم.

----------


## dkhatibi

ممنون
من تو سایتش دو نسخه ی از اونو دیدم که قابل دانلود بود. متاسفانه چون سایت باز نمی شد از فیلتر شکن استفاده کردم و سرعت دانلود خیلی پایین بود و نتونستم بگیرمش.
چیزی که اونجا جالب دیدم این بود که یک نسخه با فایل Exe داشت و یک نسخه با ISO . اولی جالبه یعنی تو ویندوز نصب می شه.؟

----------


## Best Programmer

دقیقا مطلع نیستم آن Exe چیه! ولی برام سوال هست چرا به سولاریس گیر دادید. اگر برای کلاس کاری می خواهید یاد بگیرید !!!  ولی سیستم عامل های خانواده لینوکس و از آن بهتر خانواده BSD  ها انتخاب های بسیار بهتری برای یادگیری هستند.
سولاریس در اصل بدون داشتن یک سیستم چند میلیونی Sparc معنی ندارد جز آشنایی با محیط.
یا بسیار حرفه ای شده باشید در بحث سیستم عامل ها و Kernel Development که بخواهید چیزای جدید تجربه کنید. و یا هکر حرفه ایی باشید و کمی بیکار و بخواهید Memory Fluctuating و انواع Over/Under)Flow) ها و دیگر تکنیک ها را برای یافتن ایرادی در سولاریس استفاده نمایید. که فکر نمی کنم ایقدر حرفه ایی باشید ولی اگر باشید لطفا بگید چون من سوالات زیادی درباره تکنیک Memory Fluctuating دارم. 
همین لینوکس دارای کلی مباحث زیبا چه از لحاظ کرنل و چه برنامه نویسی دارد که برای چند سال تمام وقتتان را خواهد گرفت.

----------


## dkhatibi

همیشه تجربه ی چیزهای جدید حتی اگر برای یک بار هم باشد جالب است.

----------


## Inprise

در مورد تاپیک حرف بزنید و مسائل بی ربط را مطرح نکنید .

----------


## sayeh007

واقعا از کسانی که زحمت میکشن و اطلاعاتشون رو در اختیار دیگران قرار میدن خیلی از همشون ممنون هستم وقعا سولاریس ارزش یک بار نصب رو داره حتی برای یک بار ...
در ضمن من به با زحمت فراوان تونستم از یه جای گیر بیارم وکی هنوز موفق نشدم که نصب کنم با این گفته که سیستم 32 رو دانلود کردم که DVD هست از 5 پارت تشکیل شده و نمیدونم چرا به 5 پارت اگه DVD هست پس یک جا نیست خلاصه اگه میشه برام توضیح بدید مراحل نصب سولاریس رو بازم از همتون تشکر میکنم.

----------


## saltitey

سلام
ببخشید این کتاب که رایگان نیست.
مطلب یا مقاله ای در مورد معماری سیستم عامل سولاریس ندارین؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید. 
Email: saltitey@yahoo.com

----------


## john_sigma

دوست عزيز solaris کار حرفه ‌اي در ايران بسيار کم است حتي به تعداد انگشتان دست چون بر عکس تمام دنيا مراکز کمي از solaris در ايران استفاده مي کنند. مثلا کليه سرورهاي اصلي مخابرات همراه اول و ايران سل sun و solaris است.
من يک نفر soalris کار حرفه اي مي شناسم که استاد خود من بوده و 15 ساله کارش در ايران solaris است. بسيار آدم حرفه اي و با تجربه ايه ولي سرش خيلي شلوغه
اگر کمک خواستي و کارت جدي بود بگو تا بهت معرفيش کنم

----------


## halatkor

سلام
دوستان من هم تازه وارد دنياي سان سولاريس شدم اگه مقاله اي واسه آموزش دارين ممنون ميشم

----------


## dresden

با سلام به دوستان
من احتياج شديد به يادگيري solaris پيدا كردم.
لطفا اگه مقاله اي به درد بخور واسه آموزش اين سيستم عامل داشتيد. ممنون ميشم در اختيار من هم بگذاريد.

----------

